
The Rise and Fall of the “Bus Plunge” Story - mcenedella
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/press_box/2006/11/the_rise_and_fall_of_the_bus_plunge_story.html
======
DrScump
The comedy a capella group _The Bobs_ did a song profiling such a situation:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgcu3OQX2SM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgcu3OQX2SM)

"There are no folk songs about bus disasters. Until now."

